# What cable is needed to enable monitor sound?



## postcd

Hello, i have monitor Benq E2220HD (http://benq.co.ae/product/monitor/e2220hd/specifications/) which has in build speakers. From Windows Vista i cant listen any sound, because probably i have connected only DVI video signal cable to my graphic card <> monitor. So i want to ask which cable is needed to enable sound, are there more options. 

I dont want to use Jack 3,5 audio cable for audio in/out because i already have this connected to my main ampliffier. I just want to use monitor sound without always reconnecting this audio cable, what are other option? monitor have more connectors like HDMI, D-SUB, USB, SPDIF


----------



## johnb35

Looks like the monitor has hdmi so try using an hdmi cable and see if you get sound.  Audio will go over hdmi.


----------



## postcd

johnb35 said:


> Looks like the monitor has hdmi so try using an hdmi cable and see if you get sound.  Audio will go over hdmi.



I dont have HDMI on my mainboard, what are my options please?

GA-P35-DS4


----------



## voyagerfan99

Run a 3.5mm audio cable from the green port on your motherboard to the green port on the monitor.


----------



## StrangleHold

You said you were using DVI. Does your video card have HDMI?


----------



## postcd

StrangleHold said:


> You said you were using DVI. Does your video card have HDMI?



No, my card, nor mainboard have HDMI.





.. if that is not that black in the middle


----------



## johnb35

No, the black round port is s-video.  It will not carry sound.  You will need a video card that has an hdmi port if you want an hdmi card to carry sound.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like I said, you can use a 3.5mm audio cable from the sound port on your motherboard to the monitor.


----------



## Okedokey

voyagerfan99 said:


> Like I said, you can use a 3.5mm audio cable from the sound port on your motherboard to the monitor.



and like he said



postcd said:


> ... I dont want to use Jack 3,5 audio cable for audio in/out because i already have this connected to my main ampliffier.



The only way to do it is to add a nice quality sound card, and disable onboard sound.  Something like this http://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_HDAV13_Deluxe/

You can use the HDMI to your monitor, and the other outputs, optical, etc to your amp.


----------



## postcd

voyagerfan99 said:


> Run a 3.5mm audio cable from the green port on your motherboard to the green port on the monitor.



*EXACTLY*, i did this. the "green" was essential hint there and it worked.

Also i enhanced it by buying this  $1 jack splitter: http://www.buyincoins.com/item/299.html#.U6VR05R_tr0

+ i have two jack to jack cables

this way i have splitter connected to my motherboard green line out

and out of splitter goes two jack 3,5 cables. one into monitor green jack connector and one to my amplifier to which are connected my big reproductors.

so both works (monitor with its inbuilt repro and aplyfier with its big external repro.

audio card buying would be waste of time and money for me


----------



## Okedokey

postcd said:


> I dont want to use Jack 3,5 audio cable for audio in/out because i already have this connected to my main ampliffier. I just want to use monitor sound without always reconnecting this audio cable, what are other option?




Well why did you say this then?


----------

